# Weston-super-Mocha



## coffee2u (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all just an update to say, I have my first batch of Weston-super-Mocha coffee available for sale - a limited edition in this design as I may tweak the labels making them BIGGER or start a slightly different label all together - this was a trial run.

Here's a link to my coffee page on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Weston-super-Mare-United-Kingdom/Weston-Chatter/21731748788

Price is £4.50 including postage.









cheers

Zara


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice packaging (clear resealable bags with one-way valve)

Well done on getting your white-labelled product out there.

Would you like to post the roast profile and tasting notes here? (hint - it might improve sales)


----------

